# Mercedes C63 AMG trail blazing - Beau Technique



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Its me again. Yet another back breaking escapade brought to you by Beau Technique - Detailing throughout the Midlands.
A break from the norm yet a repeat from my previous write up Mercedes ML. Another black beast of beauty bludgeoned by yet another ill trained preparation guru from an independent trade seller this time. I assessed this very vehicle around a week back and though it looked black at the time, swirls were inevitable and evident as were many a random PTG ( paint depth gauge ) readings ranging anywhere between 130um - 300um +. Vehicle was discussed and booked in for a stage 2 paint correction detail to remove the issues stopping this beast shining like it should do. When it came to the first day, weather was an issue so client set about trying to gain undercover work space to continue with the detail. Cue the Father-in-law ( Very nice chap by all accounts ) and a new venue for the detail was made at the fire department's workshop. Was great working alongside a fire truck, huge and great presence and all have history of heroics so a cool atmosphere and large workspace provided though 2 hours were lost in the day which were hard to catch up but I had company with Geoff whom now has some DA skill's under his belt which helped out dramatically.





































Not bad you think? All prep work undertaken. De-tarred, clayed and iron x treatment to remove any forms of iron filing contamination then into the unit for a general check up and ready with a few pad / polish combinations. Under the lights and brace yourselves...













































































































Trials with varied pads, 3M polshes and Scholl depicted that wool / S17+ / 3M yellow / S17+ / 3M blue / 3M ultrafina se was a combination working very well...










50 / 50...










And closer...










Leaving a nice crisp reflection with very little remains of swirls / scratches...










However, the odd RDS were rounded yet remaining...










I opted for dealing with the larger horizontal panels I:E roof / tailgate / bonnet first and fore most just to break the back of the job...




























Far cry from what it was but a lengthy process to get that far. Geoff tackle the bumpers and skirts etc with DA...










Just to recap, drivers door before...










And after multi stage process and wipe down with Menzerna top inspection...



















Rear quarter before...










And after...



















Again, pillar before...










And after...










So now the picture is emerging. Vehicle coming along well and once all polishing complete, a thorough rinse down to rid of unwanted polishing dust and all the final tweeks now underway. pre-wax cleansed, waxed with 2 coats of Collinite 845. All trims ( what few there were ) dressed including arches and tyres etc and we left the vehicle ready for collection after 2 days of hard graft like this for the client to admire and fall in love with all over but on a whole new level due to the car finally being displayed how it should be...























































Would be rude without some direct sun shots...























































And a final ending to a hard slog yet again.










Thanks for viewing.

Scott & G man.:thumb:​


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

A detail as good as the car. Excellent job fella stunning finish and an inspiring effort.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Was in a bit of a state that mate !


----------



## big_amir (Jul 6, 2008)

Top quality as usual, but another black one :lol:


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Scott lovely as always, that's a lot of graft for two days, you done well! Nice to do it next to the fire trucks ha! 

Chris


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice save Scott:thumb: The 1st rear 1/4 shot is priceless:wall: These are hard enough to correct as it is without chasing out someones pitiful attempt aswell. Nice honest write up with a great end result matey:thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great work Scott, really love these going down the road. The noise is awesome!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job mate.


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Great work.


----------



## terryvtr (Mar 27, 2011)

Stunning car - Stunning work guys well done


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Great work


----------



## Globy (May 9, 2011)

Nice job!! but it seems that the headlights weren't detailed... maybe the photo?
Your last second picture


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

excellent as always


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Soul Hudson said:


> A detail as good as the car. Excellent job fella stunning finish and an inspiring effort.


Thanks muchly.



Auto Detox said:


> Was in a bit of a state that mate !


Certainly was Baz.



DetailMe said:


> Scott lovely as always, that's a lot of graft for two days, you done well! Nice to do it next to the fire trucks ha!
> 
> Chris


Cheers fella. You think the fire trucks were cool? We were situated near a local hospital with a helicoptor landing pad near by. Army issue apache flying above us no more than 40ft. Awesome!



slrestoration said:


> Nice save Scott:thumb: The 1st rear 1/4 shot is priceless:wall: These are hard enough to correct as it is without chasing out someones pitiful attempt aswell. Nice honest write up with a great end result matey:thumb:


Cheers :thumb: Bless em. They tried and failed badly. At least the car looks level and not a mess how it was prior to detail.



JBirchy said:


> Great work Scott, really love these going down the road. The noise is awesome!


Thanks. Yep, sounds wicked.



DMH-01 said:


> Cracking job mate.





liam99 said:


> Great work.





terryvtr said:


> Stunning car - Stunning work guys well done





prokopas said:


> Great work


Thanks guy's:thumb:



Globy said:


> Nice job!! but it seems that the headlights weren't detailed... maybe the photo?
> Your last second picture


Partly the photo but yes, no machine work to lights unless requested. Pre-wax cleansed and waxed over but that was all with regards to the lights.



athol said:


> excellent as always


Cheers bud.


----------



## banarno (Aug 3, 2008)

Fantastic job mate, the paint now looks dripping wet.


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Nice one as always Scott.


----------



## DieselMDX (Apr 18, 2007)

very impressive!


----------



## minimatt1967 (Aug 29, 2011)

Looks so good after all your hard work, I love those C63 AMG's, such a machine, excellent work :thumb:


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Trail blazing indeed mate. Always astounds me when I see this, someone actually thinks they have done a good job 

Then along comes Mr BT to show em how it's really done :thumb:


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Looking good dude! Always like working along side fire service stuff, Like you said feels cool (for a better word).

Nick


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

banarno said:


> Fantastic job mate, the paint now looks dripping wet.


Cheers dude. Need some bits soon so will be on the blower in a few days.



B&B Autostyle said:


> Nice one as always Scott.


Ta mate.



DieselMDX said:


> very impressive!


Cheers.



minimatt1967 said:


> Looks so good after all your hard work, I love those C63 AMG's, such a machine, excellent work :thumb:


They are some serious piece of machine. Cheers.



888-Dave said:


> Trail blazing indeed mate. Always astounds me when I see this, someone actually thinks they have done a good job
> 
> Then along comes Mr BT to show em how it's really done :thumb:


Cheers bud.
Whomever MOPPED that needed the rotary rapping round there swede:wall:



Nick_CD said:


> Looking good dude! Always like working along side fire service stuff, Like you said feels cool (for a better word).
> 
> Nick


Cheers Nick. Was a great feeling working there. that coupled with chatting to a few of the firemen and then the apache helicopter flying over. Great time and though a hard job, was made enjoyable with the surroundings and folk. Bonus is the Father-in-law is now booked in for enhancement and interior work on hos BMW 330ci:thumb:


----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

Looks as good as it sounds.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

woodymbr said:


> Looks as good as it sounds.


Cheers buddy.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks fantastic..


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

tonyy said:


> Looks fantastic..


Cheers fella.:thumb:


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Quality turaround again, great corrections and as always looks stunning in the afters, well done gents :thumb:


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

big_amir said:


> Top quality as usual, but another black one :lol:


Yeah, good point, another black one!

I know you guys can't choose what colour motors you work on, but as we all know how well black shows defects under lighting, you certainly are not shying away from it and just taking the shiny money shots, as I said before, great (genuine) corrections gents :thumb:

Thanks for sharing..........


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

big_amir said:


> Top quality as usual, but another black one :lol:


Should no my luck by now. Very infrequent having lighter, more forgiving colours.



badman1972 said:


> Yeah, good point, another black one!
> 
> I know you guys can't choose what colour motors you work on, but as we all know how well black shows defects under lighting, you certainly are not shying away from it and just taking the shiny money shots, as I said before, great (genuine) corrections gents :thumb:
> 
> Thanks for sharing..........


Cheers bud.:thumb:


----------

